

Ask HN: Should I mention my security clearance when applying to Google? - clrd_throwaway

I currently work at a defense contractor programming computers that [REDACTED], but want to get a job at either Netflix or Google when I get my MS CS in December. Is having a security clearance something worth mentioning to them and if so how prominent should it be on my resume if I also want to mention my personal projects, my github, a programming blog, education, technical skills, and programming work experience?
======
dottrap
Yes, you should list your security clearance. It shouldn't hurt. If Google is
involved in any projects that need a security clearance, that will help you
because it means you saved them money on needing to pay, and time in getting
you cleared to work on a project.

It doesn't need to be prominent. Google should be experts at searching for
keywords.

